# Should We Be Concerned About "Fat Acceptance"?



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I was looking up the average size in the US. The average size is now 16, apparently, and I saw all these articles about how either that's a positive thing or how the fashion industry needs to change, but not a single thing about how the US food industry needs to change. This is not a good thing, this is a symptom. One of many symptoms of how Americans are not living healthy. If it were the case that the average size was what it is, and the average person was healthy in other ways, than, the amount of overweight people would not be concerning. There's nothing wrong with being what would be considered "fat" in itself, as people find people of all sizes attractive. However, here's what the facts actually show: 1 in 3 Americans have high blood pressure. 10% of Americans have diabetes. If you spend time in a group of 10 or 11 adults, chances are, one of them has diabetes. 80 Million Americans, more than 1 in 4 have nonalcoholic fatty liver disease. 

The problem with fat acceptance, is that, in the end, it's health problem acceptance. Study after study tell us about the risks of being overweight. A specific number on a scale isn't necessarily what matters, but it's how much it deviates from what your body size--aspects like height--determines what your weight should be. If it's a good deal more than what it should be, it's going to raise your blood pressure, because your heart has to work harder to pump blood throughout the body. Also, the lifestyle that leads to being overweight often includes a high sugar diet, which is a big contributor to non alcoholic fatty liver disease, and can eventually lead to prediabetes. Some people want to flaunt belly fat as beautiful, and I don't think anyone should say "ew that's ugly", but an excess of bellyfat is dangerous. Having too much fat around your vital organs, can lead to heart disease, liver disease, and so many problems that can eventually lead to premature death.

I'm seeing on videos and such that "fat acceptance" people seem to be getting more aggressive, and not wanting people to lose weight, and even have outright disdain objective medical facts. This is insane! I hope no one here is a part of this movement, because this is a very dangerous thing to be involved with. I appreciate how difficult it can be to lose weight when you're overweight, but it's something that can be accomplished with enough work and persistence. Not doing anything at all, and just taking the easy route can be very dangerous. The problems mentioned in the first paragraph, can ultimately lead to heart disease, liver disease, kidney disease, diabetes, and, ultimately, a premature grave.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I have 0% B.F.
I don't care how much others weigh tbh
their body
their choice


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

No. Let them lay claim to the Darwin awards.


----------



## imabit2lil (Oct 19, 2016)

Everything in society screams social acceptance.

I stopped caring along time ago.

As long as I take care of myself to each their own.

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidhe Draoi (Nov 25, 2016)

Socially I think a lot of fat people are more friendly and humble. I had a fat mom who was more mentally stable when she was fat. I had a best friend who was fat and even though I was considered "average" weight we felt like twins and were treated like twins by others. [But I have known some crazy psycho mean as snakes fat people..]

but in relationships fat grosses me out. I was dating this guy I was attracted to and got along with despite the fact that he was chubby and in the back of my mind I was grossed out and sort of horrified by his fat. It bothered me that I was being so judgemental so eventually I tried to accept his fatness by becoming fat myself.
Big mistake. Now I can't lose the weight, I have permanent scars from my skin stretching, and I have an unhealthy relationship with food. I am growing out of my clothes and become hot and out of breath easily. People find me less attractive now.

I think we should be gentle and humane with fat people but I don't think that we should accept being fat as healthy. I think its perfectly fine to motivate people to lose weight. I think that deep down, they'd love to lose the weight. I think even the people that were fat all of their lives will see the benefits once the weight starts dropping off.

I think fat shaming is horrible.

but if people are truly fine with being fat and totally unmotivated to lose weight, I don't think we should judge them for it. It is their life, their decision, their consequences. I think we should always remember that they're people too and admire them for their confidence.

I think there is a big difference between the status quo and normal.
Society's standards are one thing. Reality of what you can expect is another. Society wants this. This is the reality.
Society prefers skinny people. Fat people exist. I think that is how things should stay. I don't think we should promote or reward fatness but I don't think we should guilt trip or judge or mistreat fat people.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Maybe. The part of Fat Acceptance that's about not bullying, hating, and discriminating against fat people is ok. 

I suspect that a lot of people see the crazier aspects of the Fat Acceptance movement as just another wing of the SJW movement and don't take it seriously. As for the dangerously overweight people who don't or won't lose weight because of this movement...it's their body, so what can anyone do? Some of them won't even listen to doctors.


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

It doesn't matter whether or not fat people are healthy. They are still entitled to be treated like human beings. The fact of the matter is, another person's medical health is absolutely _none of your business_. In any other circumstance this would be grossly disrespectful. Unsolicited medical advice is cringey as fuck. Yet somehow people feel it is totally fine to just butt into other people's lives and give them their _medical opinion_ about shit, like, _okay Dr. Fucking Oz._ Not your business, not your body, not your problem. Act like a human. There you go.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

starberryGhost said:


> Socially I think a lot of fat people are more friendly and humble. I had a fat mom who was more mentally stable when she was fat. I had a best friend who was fat and even though I was considered "average" weight we felt like twins and were treated like twins by others. [But I have known some crazy psycho mean as snakes fat people..]
> 
> but in relationships fat grosses me out. I was dating this guy I was attracted to and got along with despite the fact that he was chubby and in the back of my mind I was grossed out and sort of horrified by his fat. It bothered me that I was being so judgemental so eventually I tried to accept his fatness by becoming fat myself.
> Big mistake. Now I can't lose the weight, I have permanent scars from my skin stretching, and I have an unhealthy relationship with food. I am growing out of my clothes and become hot and out of breath easily. People find me less attractive now.
> ...


I definitely agree we should be humane, and treat people with kindness no matter what. I always tell myself, with an overweight person, I really don't know what that person is going through and how much they're struggling try to lose the weight or be healthy. 

I can relate to having an unhealthy relationship with food. When I got on this anti-inflammatory lifestyle, I had to do an equal amount of work to psychologically prepare myself to eat healthier. When growing up, you learn that food is your friend, especially unhealthy processed food full of sugar and trans fat. I don't think people realize the emotional difficulty that comes with giving up unhealthy food. I recently started making positive changes to my diet, again, but I had to make changes gradually. I think what prompted me to do so was seeing my blood pressure climb; I don't want to be dependant on blood pressure meds the rest of my life. I think, when it comes to getting healthier, particularly in regard to food, it usually comes when you're at a situation like that. All the best to you.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Conscience Killer said:


> It doesn't matter whether or not fat people are healthy. They are still entitled to be treated like human beings. The fact of the matter is, another person's medical health is absolutely _none of your business_. In any other circumstance this would be grossly disrespectful. Unsolicited medical advice is cringey as fuck. Yet somehow people feel it is totally fine to just butt into other people's lives and give them their _medical opinion_ about shit, like, _okay Dr. Fucking Oz._ Not your business, not your body, not your problem. Act like a human. There you go.


I typically just give advice if people ask, and relate fact rather than opinion, if it is asked for.
But, fat acceptance people give young impressionable women unsoliticed advice and try to manipulate girls into not being healthy. What that girl does with her body is none of their business. It's not good to butt into someone's life and try to dictate to them whether or not they're allowed to be on a diet or not.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Nookie Monster said:


> Maybe. The part of Fat Acceptance that's about not bullying, hating, and discriminating against fat people is ok.
> 
> I suspect that a lot of people see the crazier aspects of the Fat Acceptance movement as just another wing of the SJW movement and don't take it seriously. As for the dangerously overweight people who don't or won't lose weight because of this movement...it's their body, so what can anyone do? Some of them won't even listen to doctors.


I guess there's not much anyone can do.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I guess the only thing that can be done, is let people be aware that this is a dangerous kind of propaganda, and let people make their own choice. If you make an informed choice and still make the wrong choice, then best thing is to face the consequences of it. I think SJWs seem to be full of ideas that try to shield people, particularly women from the consequences of very bad decisions, and try to encourage other people to not take responsibility for poor lifestyle choices. Unfortunately, we're spoon fed so much propaganda, we need to be made aware of the danger of the propaganda around us, because humans are social creatures, and when we see a message often enough, we just go with it, eventually, even if that idea might be dangerous to us.

No, I don't encourage telling someone what to do with their lives or their bodies. I think each individual has the responsibilty to make their own choice, but I think it's important that people make informed choices.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

Some people look after their flesh prisons and others don't, if you don't, you have to deal with all the negative health outcomes that come with this..... I wouldn't call it Fat Acceptance... more like fat tollerance. 

I see this heavily obesase woman walk into krispy kreme, she can bearly get through the double doors.... I can see she has a problem. It's not my place to say something, nor do I want to. It is her body and I am sure she knows she is killing herself. Whatever.opcorn:


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Balance is everything.
Maybe not shame and condemn those who are overweight, but also don't enable unhealthy habits.


----------



## Short Cake Cake (Jan 13, 2017)

It's interesting how for this people are like whatever but for abortions there's people screaming 'that's bad' being obese affects children who are alive, personally I think it's a form of child abuse. Adults who are obese, if they are someone I know I'll try to help if they want it. If not I leave it be. And honestly a size 16 isn't the worst size, I focus more on obesity rather that someone who is overweight. Though that's not great either, I feel obesity is on par with anorexia and should be taken seriously. 

As for fat acceptance, I'm on board with treating overweight people with decency and if it's not morally wrong or bothering me, i.e. you're taking part of my seat on an airplane. -Which has happened to me more than once lol.


----------



## Exy (Apr 26, 2018)

People are acting like they suddenly care about another person's health, when they just hate fat people. It's not your body.


----------



## Yarp (May 9, 2018)

I'll just say that all this, "your body your choice" only applies to a country like the US where people pay for their own medical bills. If there's socialized medicine then other people's health very much affects you and fat people (we have no medical condition resulting in their fatness) should be forced to pay higher taxes to compensate for the extra medical costs resulting from their hedonism.

Freedom should always be accompanied with responsibility. Freedom alone is not a good thing.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Yarp said:


> I'll just say that all this, "your body your choice" only applies to a country like the US where people pay for their own medical bills. If there's socialized medicine then other people's health very much affects you and fat people (we have no medical condition resulting in their fatness) should be forced to pay higher taxes to compensate for the extra medical costs resulting from their hedonism.
> 
> Freedom should always be accompanied with responsibility. Freedom alone is not a good thing.


Should people who drive pay higher health taxes than those who do not? ;0


----------



## Yarp (May 9, 2018)

General Lee Awesome said:


> Should people who drive pay higher health taxes than those who do not? ;0


Driving is more or less a necessity whereas being fat is a choice.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

My impression of the movement is that it's anti-fat shaming, rather than the enabling of unhealthy weights. People can feel when they've gained weight. They don't need others telling them what's brain dead obvious to them.

Imagine being a short guy or a tall girl, and everyone shaming you.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

.


----------



## BlueRaspberry (Dec 19, 2017)

Yeah, I don't think that the "body positivity" movement is telling anyone that they _should_ be obese, it's trying to correct the cultural message that if you are fat, you are less worthy of respect/being treated as a person. Most fat people already know that being overweight is bad for their health. I don't know where you're from, but in the US at least, obesity problems are linked to social class. People from low-income backgrounds are more likely to consume fast food because healthy foods such as vegetables are more expensive and less filling. Telling people they should be healthier isn't really useful if they can't afford to eat healthier.
https://stateofobesity.org/socioeconomics-obesity/
Besides, being underweight is just as unhealthy as being overweight, and yet society still lauds anorexic models as symbols of beauty.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

My opinion is that I am just against fat shaming. Even if we agree that being obese is unhealthy (it is), shaming doesn't really fix the problem. It can take a lot of time and effort to lose weight, so I'd rather encourage the effort a person is making rather than continue to make comments on their weight. A person who is depressed over their weight is more likely to keep eating to calm themselves down when they are being insulted, so shaming people is counterproductive. That doesn't mean I'd encourage weight gain as a positive thing, I just wouldn't put someone down.

Even though I agree that being overweight can be unhealthy, I also just dislike the fixation on it. I don't see as many people complaining about severely thin people (being underweight can also kill you), people who look thin but eat poorly, people who smoke, people who binge drink, etc. I know more people who have died from alcohol than from overeating, but I don't see the same amount of hate on pictures that encourage the party scene. I also used to appear thin but I ate nothing but chips and burgers- yet nobody cared and nobody criticized me (I guess because I still looked attractive). So it's hard for me to take people's health concerns completely seriously when they don't criticize other unhealthy behaviors. At some point it comes off like it's caring more about whether a person is going to be sexually available to you than concern for their well being.


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

Even I find it very difficult to “bracket” my process when I have a fat client sitting opposite me every week. I do have issues with fat people. I initially have a feeling of disgust as I see them hanging over the sides of the chair. 

My empath takes some times to develop but I get there in the end. 

The great Irvin Yalom in his book Love's Executioner tells the tale of his client called “Betty” the "Fat Lady" 

The day Betty entered my office, the instant I saw her steering her ponderous two-hundred fifty-pound, five-foot-two-inch frame toward my trim high-tech office chair, I knew that a great deal of counter-transference was in store for me.
I have always been repelled by fat women. I find them repulsive: their absurd sidewise waddle, their absence of body contour, breasts, laps, buttocks, shoulders, jawline, cheekbones, everything, everything I like to see in a woman, obscured in an avalanche of flesh. And I hate their clothes, the shapeless, baggy dresses or, worse, the stiff elephantine blue jeans. How dare they impose that body on the rest of us?
The origins of these sorry feelings? I had never thought to inquire. So deep so they run that I never considered them prejudice. But were an explanation demanded of me, I suppose I could point to the family of fat, controlling women , including-- featuring-- my mother, who peopled my early life. Obesity, endemic in my family, was a part of what I had to leave behind when I,*a driven, ambitious, first-generation American-born, decided to shake forever from my feet the dust of the Russian shtetl.
I can take other guesses. I have always admired . . . the woman's body. No, not just admired: I have elevated, idealized, ecstaticised it to a level and a goal that exceeds all reason. Did I rent the fat woman for her desecration of my desire, for bloating and profaning each lovely feature that I cherish? For stripping away my sweet illusion and revealing its base of flesh-- flesh on the rampage?
I grew up in racially segregated Washington, D.C.., the only son of the only white family in the midst of a black neighbourhood. In the streets, the blacks attacked me for my whiteness, and in school, the white attacked me for my Jewishness. But there was always fatness, the fat kids, the big asses, the butts of jokes, those last chosen for athletic teams, those unable to run the circle of the athletic track. I needed someone to hate, too. Maybe this is where it began.
Of course, I am not alone in my bias. Cultural reinforcement is everywhere. Who ever has a kind word for the fat lady? But my contempt surpasses all cultural norms. Early in my career, I worked in a maximum security prison where the least heinous offence committed by any of my patients was a simple, single murder. Yet I had little difficulty accepting these patients, attempting to understand them, and finding ways to be supportive.
But when I see a fat lady, I move down a couple of rungs on the ladder of human understanding. I want to tear the food away. "Stop stuffing yourself! Haven't you had enough, for Christ sakes?" I'd like to wire her jaws shut.
Poor Betty-- thank God, thank God-- knew none of this as she innocently continued her course toward my chair, slowly lowered her body, arranged her folds and, with her feet not quite reaching the floor, looked up at me expectantly (pp. 107-109).

read the book


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

I think it depends on whether the person is putting their health at risk. If a person is a bit chubby or a bit skinny, it's unlikely to have a great impact on their health. However if someone is drastically under or over weight then they could start to get complications. It shouldn't be about appearance- someone who is obese isn't ugly, they're unhealthy. 

I think there's a big issue in how our lifestyles and eating habits have changed, especially amongst children. There's constant bombardment from adverts about fast food and sweets, confectionery is EVERYWHERE, junk food is often cheaper than fresh food and I think the education system should play a bigger role in this. At school I was taught to eat my fruit and veg. But not how to prepare it and how to make it into a yummy meal. Kids should be taught how to actually do things as well as the theory behind it.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

*Spartan Fat Management*










*Edgar Degas: Young Spartans Exercising *

Sparta turned early initiatory rituals into a state system of regular competitions and processional displays, assessing young men’s physical fitness by reviewing them nude. Aelian (VH 14.7) claims that Spartan youths had to *present themselves nude for inspection* by magistrates (the Ephors) *every ten days*; fit boys were praised, and out-of-shape boys were flogged. _(Donald G. Kyle: Sport and Spectacle in the Ancient World, 2014)_


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

I am very concerned. No one should ever be blamed or humiliated, but just as I am concerned about a heroin addict, I am concerned about a food addict. I am concerned about normalization of obesity, and about the effects it has upon their bodies and their families, especially if pregnant or if they care for children.

_"Pediatric obesity remains an ongoing serious international health concern affecting ;17% of US children and adolescents, threatening their adult health and longevity. Pediatric obesity has its basis in genetic susceptibilities influenced by a permissive environment starting in utero and extending through childhood and adolescence."_

_"Children who have obesity are more likely to become adults with obesity. Adult obesity is associated with increased risk of a number of serious health conditions including heart disease, type 2 diabetes, and cancer. If children have obesity, their obesity and disease risk factors in adulthood are likely to be more severe."
_

_"Obesity and socioeconomic status - Among non-Hispanic black and Mexican-American men, those with higher incomes are more likely to have obesity than those with low income. Higher income women are less likely to have obesity than low-income women. There is no significant relationship between obesity and education among men. Among women, however, there is a trend—those with college degrees are less likely to have obesity compared with less educated women."_

_"The medical care costs of obesity in the United States are high. In 2008 dollars, these costs were estimated to be $147 billion. The annual nationwide productive costs of obesity obesity-related absenteeism range between $3.38 billion ($79 per obese individual) and $6.38 billion ($132 per obese individual). In addition to these costs, data shows implications of obesity on recruitment by the armed forces. An assessment was performed of the percentage of the US military-age population that exceeds the US Army’s current active duty enlistment standards for weight-for-height and percent body fat, using data from the National Health and Nutrition Examination Surveys. In 2007-2008, 5.7 million men and 16.5 million women who were eligible for military service exceeded the Army’s enlistment standards for weight and body fat."_

References hyperlinked.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Good fat acceptance - Accepting Fat people for who they are and not hating on them for being fat

Bad fat acceptance - Accepting being fat in itself as Ok. No, being fat is not ok. Being fat is unhealthy, but being fat is not the ONLY way to be unhealthy. We should be non-acceptant of any bad form of health, and look to constructively address it and eradicate it.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't really care what a person looks like. Their body and their health. Also fat shamming has never ever worked. I find some overweight people are also more healthier than underweight individuals. Just because someone is naturally thin does not mean they eat healthy or they ARE healthy. You can't judge by appearance alone. I just care how a person treats me personally. If their habits make them unable to do things with me, example zone out into a coma I would be alarmed and may address that with that individual that they might need help. If their habits caused a wreck and killed a family of four I would be alarmed. Yes we have an epidemic on our hands and the food industry has not had to answer for it but still I'm not going to make someone feel bad for their choice and freedom of what they put in their bodies. 

Telling clothing companies to not caterer to large people is an insane concept or that models should be more of a healthier looking female. That we should be all thin because thin is clearly a sign of healthy? I would like shorter models to get a chance, give me someone up there that's less than 5'7. I'm in the fashion industry so I know how strict everything is. Girls were starving themselves with no micro-nutrients, I saw a 105 pound girl have a heart attack because her poor heart was too weak. Yes I'm happier they're letting in models that are now size 12.

When someone comes in my gym and wonders over to us using free weights, I want to applaud them. I want to head up to them and say good job. Way to go and stick with it. Too many times I see some of these people get disgusted looks for evening coming into the gym. That's why I want to address it with a positive view. They finally made that choice to change to start working out. Going up to them after a week of them being there. 

If you're concerned about overweight people find out WHY they're over weight, care about them as human beings. It's not ALWAYs an eating habit that has placed them there. You don't know if they've just finished battling cancer and went through chemo which then they would have steroids. You can gain weight fast. Get to know them and their journey. If you care about the epidemic, befriend them but don't shame them. Ask, hey do you want to go walking with me at a park or let's go swim at the waterhole.


----------

